# layout boat hunt



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone want to go layout boat hunt lake Erie. Post me a reply lookn for people who want to shoot some divers


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I would be interested in doing that. Haven't done it in a few years, and no longer have a layout boat.

Let me know if you have an extra or any room


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I am lookn for some good shooters to go out Thursday weather permitting. All the guys that usually go with me have been bizy so far this year and im really gettn the itch to go. Darn deer hunters


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

are you talking yard darts or red heads


----------



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

Im talkn mostly buffleheads n bluebills n goldeneyes and once in awhile some stick bills


----------



## bcinerie (Dec 27, 2009)

I would be game, I have a 18ft lund with a busick layout and 100 plus decoys. I am near vermillion and can hunt various days with a little notice. Let me know!!


bcinerie at aol . com


Brandon


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I have always wanted to try layout hunting. If you guys ever need another guy let me know, as I would jump at the chance to go.

Andrew


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd like to get out on Lake Erie in a boat as soon as the big inland lakes freeze over - that first day is killer. Fairport is my home port. Can help with frozen ramp launching.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Better hope it gets cold soon!!!! Gonna be awhile before the inland lakes freeze if these warm temps continue


----------

